#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Heyo!!!! Intro for this newbie!

## HybridsNation28

Heyo! The name's Hybrid, I'm new to forum-style roleplaying but I'm excited to learn and get to take part. I prefer para-roleplaying with detail and enough information that I don't carry the roleplay by myself. Group roleplaying has always been an interest of mine as well as the genres of fantasy, paranormal, modern, superhero, anime, etc. Outside of roleplaying I cosplay, make things out of resin, and am an amateur makeup artist/fx artist. Feel free to ask me questions! ::8)::  ::D:

----------


## Alura

Welcome to RPA, Hybrid!  :-T-:

----------


## Corrik55

Greetings! I am sure there is plenty of stuff you could show members here with such a range of hobbies! They could be posted in the Creative Corner while you are looking for RPs to start or join here if you know what you are looking for!

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi Hybrid, welcome to the forum! We hope you like it here.

To get started why not go downtown where we have random conversations and silly posting games, or if you'd rather get straight into writing you can browse group RP requests here or check out the 1-on-1 requests section here!

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And if you enjoy our little corner of the internet, please consider giving RPA your vote on the role play site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## Lovely Complex

Welcome to the forum! Hope all your adventures come true through writing and that you enjoy yourself here.

We have some of the same interests, as well. No doubt that you'll find partners in no time!

Good luck and happy writing! ❤

----------


## Enigma

Welcome to our corner of the internet, HybridsNation28! We hope you have fun!

----------


## Lady Celeste

Hello and welcome, Hybrid!  Nice to have you here, and I’m especially glad to see we share quite a few RP genre preferences.  I look forward to hopefully RPing with you in the future!

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Hybrid!

----------

